# Odd little caliper I found ???



## burtonbr (Jan 15, 2014)

Going through an old box of tools I had I ran across this but don't know what it would be used for. Figured someone here would know what it was/is for.
It is Starrett and has a little spring activated needle on the gauge that doesn't show up real well in the pictures. I figured it is not complete and there must be something else it goes to.  I looked on the Starrett site but didn't see anything similar, and it doesnt have a number on it like most other old calipers and mic's I have do.
hope you can see the pictures well enough.


----------



## Dave Smith (Jan 15, 2014)

It is a measuring indicator tool on a caliper--I have a starret no. 64 that is similar but not on caliper--it mounts on a post like an indicator--a very nice find!!!---Dave
mine is very handy and yours looks complete

You measure between two surfaces by setting the needle on zero---and then measure on another parallel spot to see if it is plus or minus or right on zero--which would be perfect


----------



## burtonbr (Jan 18, 2014)

I didn't think it was complete because of the tip. It's a round eye, seems like something should go in there. And the indicator needle always rests at +4 I wondered if it's damaged. 
Doubt I will ever have a use for it, maybe if someone else does I could trade it for something useful.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 18, 2014)

burtonbr said:


> I didn't think it was complete because of the tip. It's a round eye, seems like something should go in there. And the indicator needle always rests at +4 I wondered if it's damaged.
> Doubt I will ever have a use for it, maybe if someone else does I could trade it for something useful.


It is an inside caliper for lathe work, it may be missing a second spring that allows it to zero out.  I WOULD trade you something for it but I'm closer to you right now than I am my stash of trading stuff

- - - Updated - - -

Show a picture of the back


----------



## Dave Smith (Jan 18, 2014)

I think your needle may be just bent or out of adjustment or  the joint may need to be cleaned and lubed--I still think it is complete--Dave


----------



## benmychree (Jan 18, 2014)

I think this type of indicator is made to register to one side of the scale; in use the needle will center up if adjusted to do so by moving it against the part it is being applied to; note that the Starrett "Last Word" indicators operate in this fashion, but are also reversable by a lever in back; the indicators like that pictured are not much to write home about.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Jan 18, 2014)

burtonbr said:


> I didn't think it was complete because of the tip. It's a round eye, seems like something should go in there. And *the indicator needle always rests at +4 I wondered if it's damaged. *
> Doubt I will ever have a use for it, maybe if someone else does I could trade it for something useful.



What if you used the bottom edge to read the scale instead of the top edge?  Looks like it's at zero now.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks like it is for comparing 2 bores. In the first bore adjust to 0 then in second bore it will show if it is under or over.


----------



## burtonbr (Jan 18, 2014)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> What if you used the bottom edge to read the scale instead of the top edge?  Looks like it's at zero now.


If you look close there's a small pointer on top the scale that moves with the eyelet end. 
You can see it in 2 of the pics if you look close, I've had this thing a couple of years and just noticed it myself just now before posting the pics.  :lmao:

- - - Updated - - -



kd4gij said:


> Looks like it is for comparing 2 bores. In the first bore adjust to 0 then in second bore it will show if it is under or over.



I think you may be correct sir, I could see it working in that way.


----------



## george wilson (Jan 19, 2014)

I agree. It is a sort of gauge used in manufacturing to compare bores that are already very close to the desired size. You don't have a lot of leeway with the very limited range of that simple indicator.

I think if you were making a lot of the same parts is where it would have mostly have found its use. These days,it is not a particularly useful tool. Mounted on a caliper,I think it would have been very easy to lose its initial setting. Would have to be handled VERY carefully,and when laid down,laid very gently. A tool at the time for a machinist who was already quite skillful and careful.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 19, 2014)

I think it's cool, I really like it.


----------



## burtonbr (Jan 19, 2014)

Charley Davidson said:


> I think it's cool, I really like it.


Glad you like it, you can have first dibs on trading . It's not going anywhere, I've had it for years, it will be here when your ready. I'm sure we can come to an agreement. Here's a pic of the back.

- - - Updated - - -

you'all did a good job identifying that, How about these things, I found them in another old box of tooling I had, never could find anything similar to compare them to. 
maybe someone know what they are for.


----------



## Dave Smith (Jan 19, 2014)

ok--a little more about the nice little accurate starrett indicators---here are some pictures of mine that I clamped on an caliper similar to show how they can be used in many methods--mine can also be clamped to any magnetic or other fixture and has a nub on both sides of the touch point to be used on either side--mine measures 15 k plus or minus and is number 64--the tip of the needle is approx 4" from the fulcrum point--so it is very accurate---I couldn't see the back side of the "odd little caliper" so I don't know if someone bent the leg of the caliper and mounted the indicator permanent or if it was new on a caliper--anyway it is a nice very useable tool ---Dave--*now that I see the added back picture--I think the PO just cut one leg of a caliper--bent it and mounted his little indicator--What do others think?


----------



## ronzo (Jan 22, 2014)

burtonbr said:


> Going through an old box of tools I had I ran across this but don't know what it would be used for. Figured someone here would know what it was/is for.
> It is Starrett and has a little spring activated needle on the gauge that doesn't show up real well in the pictures. I figured it is not complete and there must be something else it goes to.  I looked on the Starrett site but didn't see anything similar, and it doesnt have a number on it like most other old calipers and mic's I have do.
> hope you can see the pictures well enough.



  I have never seen one like it but it is essentially  bore gage. I wonder if it was commercially made or shop built but It would be used as a more modern dial indicator bore gage is used.With a set-master of some sort. Maybe a ring gage. As with most bore gages they are essentially comparators. The gage company I used to work for made a full line of bore gages standard and custom. There is nothing wrong with the indicator. It is not supposed to rest at zero. These were primarily used as tool post indicators. I still have one like it and use it frequently.

Ron


----------

